# Fixin' to spend some big pesos.



## IKE (Feb 28, 2018)

The last time I had a new roof installed was back in May of 2008 with 25 year rated fiberglass shingles.....I've got a buddy that is a insurance adjuster (not with the insurance company I use) and a few weeks ago I had him climb up and take a look at my roof.

I don't have any leaks but he told me that my roof is 'beyond totaled' and that I need to get it replaced so I called my roofer from 2008 and he came out last Sat. to take a look and he said the same thing and gave me a estimate :eek1:......we have had hail several times in the last ten years but nothing big enough to cause roof damage, or so I thought.

I got a hold of my insurance company Mon. and I've got a insurance adjuster coming by this morning between 8 & 9 to take a look.

I ask my buddy and the roofer about the shingles being rated for 25 years but my roof is only ten years old and they both said the same thing......for insurance purposes (and shingle mfg. warranty) roof replacement goes by the area that you live and with Okla. being extremely hot in the summer and the fact that we have a lot of spring tornadoes, storms and hail shingles will wear out quicker than some other areas of the U.S.

I guess it's kinda like painting the exterior of a house, just because the paint is rated for twenty years doesn't mean that it's going to last that long in your area.

Anyway, I've got my home insurance deductible set at $2200.00 to keep the yearly premium lower so it looks like I'm going to be spending some $$$$ in the next few weeks.

:shucks:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2018)

Better to do it now than wait until it becomes an emergency!







Good luck!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 28, 2018)

Any chance you can do it yerself?
Maybe not too many hips/valleys....

Do you need new sheathing too?


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Any chance you can do it yerself?
> Maybe not too many hips/valleys....
> 
> Do you need new sheathing too?



Gary, the quote I got from the roofer says he's removing all the shingles, all the black tar paper looking stuff and replacing any wood decking that looks to need replacing like he did last time......he did replace quite a bit of the plywood / decking in 2008.

There are three drainage / runoff valleys on the roof.

With my bad back and lack of knowledge on replacing a roof there is no way that I could do it myself so it looks like that I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and 'pony up' with the cash.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 28, 2018)

It's a trade off of living in your own home rather than an apartment, home repairs are expensive and ongoing. That's a high deductible Ike, wow!


----------



## IKE (Feb 28, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> That's a high deductible Ike, wow!



My home owners insurance went up to $3450.00 per year so I raised the deductible to lower the yearly premium......the $2200.00 is available but I'm just a tightwad and I hate to spend it.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 28, 2018)

IKE said:


> Gary, the quote I got from the roofer says he's removing all the shingles, all the black tar paper looking stuff and replacing any wood decking that looks to need replacing like he did last time......he did replace quite a bit of the plywood / decking in 2008.
> 
> There are three drainage / runoff valleys on the roof.
> 
> With my bad back and lack of knowledge on replacing a roof there is no way that I could do it myself so it looks like that I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and 'pony up' with the cash.



Gotcha

well, the consolation is, you know the roofer
that's big...actually huge


----------



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2018)

We had our roof replaced last year....starting to get some minor leaks showing up.  Insurance didn't come into play, as there was no storm damage, etc....just normal wear and weather exposure over 15+ years.  We had the roof completely stripped, and a good synthetic underlayment installed under Owens Corning shingles....that original "tar paper" underlayment that most houses have was almost totally rotted away.  I had the contractors install the shingles with extra nails....per the Owens Corning warranty which covers the shingles for 30 years, and winds of 130MPH...with the extra nails.  Total cost was right at $6,000.  I did save some money by following the workers around and picking up all the old shingles and hauling them to their dumpster with my tractor bucket.  That saved them a good day's work, and they knocked off $400 on the final bill.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2018)

I had heard that home owners insurance rates are going up due to all of the natural disasters around the country, today I got an escrow increase of $95 a month from my mortgage company!! Guess they heard it also!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 28, 2018)

My tile roof so far is good to go but it is the original from when it was built.  That was '98 so....?  I have a few bucks saved up but I hope it holds awhile longer.  *Fingers crossed* (yes the middle one too...)


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Go metal....


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2018)

Insurance companies in Florida really downgrade the value of your roof, too.  A 10-year-old roof with a 20-year guarantee is considered practically worthless by the insurance adjuster.  Between the unmerciful sun here and the hurricanes/tornados, your roof does take a beating and the insurance companies really use that to their advantage.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 28, 2018)

We had a new roof put on last fall; our "30-year" roof lasted a little over 20 years.   There was no insurance claim for us; it was just time to put on a new roof.   The decking was all good so it was just a "strip off the old  and put down the new" job.  Cost a bundle and the noise was maddening for three solid days.


----------



## IKE (Mar 1, 2018)

Like the roofer, the adjuster found significant damage and 'totaled' the roof.....he also found hail dings on the roof vent caps, my metal 9' x 12' storage building roof and on the metal gutters and downspouts. 

Between what was allowed by the insurance company and what the roofer quoted for replacement I'm more than happy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2018)

IKE said:


> Like the roofer, the adjuster found significant damage and 'totaled' the roof.....he also found hail dings on the roof vent caps, my metal 9' x 12' storage building roof and on the metal gutters and downspouts.
> 
> Between what was allowed by the insurance company and what the roofer quoted for replacement I'm mouore than happy.


You got lucky!! Do you feel like you should have kept the lower deductable?? How long did you go with the higher deductable??


----------



## IKE (Mar 1, 2018)

Ken, I had just raised my deductible aprox. 2 1/2 months ago in early in Dec. 2017 to offset the higher insurance premium for 2018.

Somehow the insurance adjuster was able to give me my lower 2017 deductible amount (prior to me raising it) even though the claim was initiated this year.......I do plan on keeping the higher $2200.00 deductible to help decrease the yearly premiums.

So far I'm pretty happy with the way things are turning out.


----------



## IKE (Mar 13, 2018)

The roofers are supposed to be here this morning......I was told that it would take six of them two days, working ten hour days, to reroof the house.

It's going to start getting pretty darn noisy in here shortly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Mar 15, 2018)

The roofers finally finished and drove off around 7:00 p.m. yesterday.

Ahhhh...........


----------

